# Suisin INOX Western 80mm Paring Knife COMING SOON...



## JBroida (Dec 12, 2011)

Suisin just told us about a new product they have... INOX Western 80mm Paring Knife... we have some on order already... they are going to be $60 when they get here. How cool is that?


----------



## obtuse (Dec 12, 2011)

Very cool


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 13, 2011)

Saweeet


----------



## tk59 (Dec 13, 2011)

I've been using my old Henckels for spot paring duty. It would be nice to get an upgrade.


----------

